

  How Much Radiation Does Your Phone Emit? - markbao
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/11/how-much-radiation-does-your-phone-emit/

======
pmjordan
Enough to pop corn?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAd0aWxs7kQ>

Nope.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/2100...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/2100340/Mobile-
phone-popcorn-'hoax'-hits-YouTube.html)

~~~
ovi256
Basic thermodynamics (Joules needed to pop a corn kernel) says no. Just think
about popping popcorn with a microwave: at least 600W do it in a few dozen
seconds at least. How the hell could 8 Watts (4 phones * 2W per phone PEAK
power per the GSM standard) do it in a few seconds? Answer: it did not, the
vids are faked. The phones simply do not have enough power even to heat the
seeds, lest to pop them.

------
pkrumins
No radiation. EM waves are not radiation.

~~~
ozanonay
Google gives me around 2 million hits for "electromagnetic radiation".

~~~
bugmenot
Google gives me around 275,000 hits for 'Bill Gates is Satan' and 130,000 hits
for 'Every time you masterbate, a kitten dies' but I can't vouch for the
latter.

~~~
justindz
That's especially shocking given that you spelled masturbate wrong ;-)

